# a gift to my horse



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

I wrote this one a few months ago. I copyright everything, jst incase they're better than I think haha

I've had this feeling in my heart
from the moment I was born
meshed into my very soul
from my body it can't be torn
if it was taken from me, I would surely bleed
maybe I'd live, perhaps I would die, but it's something that I need
to live without it, woudl not be life at all
I would become a mere walking corpse, no heart, no love, no soul
this feeling it breathes within
and pulses through my veins
it breaks my heart, my bones and skin 
wild, unbroken, untamed
it is everything you would want to be
it lives within me just for you
when you are caged, it is free
so do not wish for things
that you crave to understand
for the mountains and the rivers
and the uncharted wild lands
for you roam within my soul 
every day you live
and even though you long for that
this is what I'll give
to me you'll always be 
that mustang on on the hill
the brumby roaming freely
the stallion with iron will
to me you'll never be held
for you are full of wild rage
your untamed fire within me
melts the bars of its cage
it calls to its ancestors
and says I'm coming home
and even though you're here with me
it's the hills you really roam.

Copyright 2010 (c) all rights reserved


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i like it it is really good


----------



## RuthClark (Nov 12, 2010)

ilike it too))) so lovely))) I'll make a document translation of it)))


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Great job!


----------

